# windows7 + win spiele starten nicht



## fabo-erc (3. September 2010)

tach

hab ein grosses problem   

ich wollt ma wieder freecell zocken ging aber nicht   

igal welches win spiel (freecell, spider solitaer,...) startet einfach nicht! (andere spiele funktionieren)
der prozess bleibt kurz im task manager und verschwindet dann einfach wieder ohne das das spiel staret    

hat einer nen tip fuer mich?

danke
-fabo


-edit: achja ich denk rechen leistung sollte der pc haben auch die graka sollte den harten anforderungen der spiele     genuege tun


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Hast Du es mal versucht per Start/Programme/Spiele/freecall => per Rechtsklick und dann oben "als Administrator ausführen" ?


----------



## fabo-erc (4. September 2010)

bringt leider nix 

ich will freecell zocken aaaaaaa

-fabo


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2010)

Könntest mal versuchen, im Control Panel unter dem Punkt Features die Games zu deaktivieren bzw. zu deinstallieren und nachher wieder zu aktivieren.

Ist dann mehr oder weniger wie ne Neuinstallation von den Spielen - vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## fabo-erc (5. September 2010)

guten abend

hat leider auch nix gebracht 

kann doch nich sein das die bloeden winspiele nich funktionieren!

-fabo


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. September 2010)

Wenn du es gar nicht mehr ohne Freecell aushälst, empfehle ich eine Windows Neu-Installation. 
Oder konnte man Solitair & Co nicht in der Systemsteuerung unter Software deinstallieren / neuinstallieren? :o
Probier das mal.


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Oder konnte man Solitair & Co nicht in der Systemsteuerung unter Software deinstallieren / neuinstallieren? :o
> Probier das mal.


Guxt du meine letzte Posting


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. September 2010)

golani79 schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oder konnte man Solitair & Co nicht in der Systemsteuerung unter Software deinstallieren / neuinstallieren? :o
> ...


He, hör auf den Thread zu pushen.


----------



## fabo-erc (5. September 2010)

die neuinstallation hat ja leider nix gebracht....

kann doch nich sein das ich jetzt wegen freecell win neu installieren muss...


----------



## chbdiablo (6. September 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du WoW oder ein anderes MMO anfängst? Dann vergisst du FreeCell auch ganz schnell   
Alternativ kannst du auch FreeCell hier downloaden: http://www.das-download-archiv.de/software_4901_download_my-freecell-solitaire.html
Oder mal selber googeln, es gibt bestimmt vernünftige online-Versionen oder andere Downloads.

Wie FreeCell funktioniert weiß ich bis heute nicht, ich hab mich lieber an die Minesweeperrekorde gemacht


----------

